
Iris framework author exposed for license violations - sgmansfield
https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/4psfzq/katarasiris_author_is_crazy/
======
gkop
I don't see this framework going anywhere. The repo owner is the sole
contributor [0], and is singularly pre-occupied with benchmarks and GitHub
stars. The owner's entitlement about copy-pasted code, use of the royal "we",
quickness to close issues without discussion, and pattern of editing and
deleting issue comments are also discouraging.

[0]
[https://github.com/kataras/iris/graphs/contributors](https://github.com/kataras/iris/graphs/contributors)

~~~
sgmansfield
He is not the sole contributor, actually. He squashes master every once in a
while to a single commit, which removes other authors. If you peruse the
travis builds page[1] you can see commits by other people

[1] [https://travis-ci.org/kataras/iris/builds](https://travis-
ci.org/kataras/iris/builds)

~~~
gkop
This seems terribly hypocritical - someone very mindful of GitHub stars going
out of his way to remove others' attribution!

------
sgmansfield
More specific to the license violations is this issue on httprouter:

[https://github.com/julienschmidt/httprouter/issues/148](https://github.com/julienschmidt/httprouter/issues/148)

------
awalGarg
Dude has a bit of a... "hook" with stars...

> I see that you didn't star Iris, can you tell me the reason in order to fix
> that?

[https://github.com/kataras/iris/issues/148#issuecomment-2217...](https://github.com/kataras/iris/issues/148#issuecomment-221776409)

screenshot in case he edits it like every other thing:
[http://i.imgur.com/5YxCVO5.png](http://i.imgur.com/5YxCVO5.png)

edit: same behavior at
[https://github.com/kataras/iris/issues/225](https://github.com/kataras/iris/issues/225)
and a couple other places. :|

------
darfs
I want to throw the "if u want contributors, dont be a dick and stop edit all
what you don't like"-Hammer on him

imho the "Propaganda" tag is horrible too

------
rileytg
he's even cheating in the THIRDPARTY.md (its existence is still not an excuse
for violating licenses)

[https://github.com/kataras/iris/issues/230](https://github.com/kataras/iris/issues/230)

------
mholt
The author is actively working to comply with licenses right now.

~~~
ngrilly
Matt, do you know the author?

~~~
mholt
He and I have chatted. I know he is fixing things.
[https://github.com/julienschmidt/httprouter/issues/149](https://github.com/julienschmidt/httprouter/issues/149)

~~~
ngrilly
Ok. It looks like he is finally moving in the right direction.

